# WC 2015 - Teaser



## Eder (Mar 11, 2015)

The scenes are from Pré-Mundial, same venue of World Championship.






Bonus: Pré-mundial Final


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome!
From what I gather there are two main rooms where speedsolving events will be held?


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice one!
Cant wait


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 11, 2015)

At 19 seconds, is that one of the rooms it'll be in? That room looks tiny.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 11, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Awesome!
> From what I gather there are two main rooms where speedsolving events will be held?


Yes. Big events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH) will happen simultaneously on both rooms.



Rubiks560 said:


> At 19 seconds, is that one of the rooms it'll be in? That room looks tiny.


It's not that small, but there will be bleachers built in to have more seating space for spectators.
That room will have 16 timers, and the "side" room (finals auditorium) will have 12 timers.

There will be a "socializing space" also, near to both, so people can hang out.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang, I wish I could go to this 
Sticking it out for a WC in Europe in 2017 though


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2015)

Very exciting! Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2015)

What is the woman doing at 0:41? Is she going to take his cube?


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 12, 2015)

Forgive me, but 'WC' doesn't sound like a comp. It sounds like a toilet... Just had to point that out. Anyway, stupid comments apart, I'd love to go, but I have a small inconvenience; I'm around 10K Miles apart from Brazil, with cold water and sharks stretching almost all the way. I know its minor but still...


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Dang, I wish I could go to this
> Sticking it out for a WC in Europe in 2017 though


Seconded, the chype is real!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 12, 2015)

The first video shows rows of chairs. Will there also be tables for cubers to hang out and cube in the main room?

Every major competition with tables turns out more fun and social.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 12, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> The first video shows rows of chairs. Will there also be tables for cubers to hang out and cube in the main room?
> 
> Every major competition with tables turns out more fun and social.


Yeah comps without tables are slightly annoying.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 12, 2015)

Lighting looks good!

That's all that matters.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 12, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Lighting looks good!
> 
> That's all that matters.



Not when you're blindfolded


----------



## Hays (Mar 13, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> Lighting looks good!
> 
> That's all that matters.



As long as its not reminiscent of the 2014 Nats disaster.

Does anyone know anything about the lighting of the actual worlds venue? The backlights looked bright but that tends to leave shadows over the cubes sometimes.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sigh. I have school during this time. I'll be eagerly awaiting the results.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 13, 2015)

Hays said:


> As long as its not reminiscent of the 2014 Nats disaster.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the lighting of the actual worlds venue? The backlights looked bright but that tends to leave shadows over the cubes sometimes.



Nats 2014 lighting was somewhat okay for me. : P


----------



## Iggy (Mar 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Sigh. I have school during this time. I'll be eagerly awaiting the results.



I'll be refreshing cubecomps every 5 minutes like what I did during Worlds 2013


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 13, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I'll be refreshing cubecomps every 5 minutes like what I did during Worlds 2013



This is why I want a livestream.


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you guys remember when Cubecomps was down during the 3x3 final xD


----------



## Pedro (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> The first video shows rows of chairs. Will there also be tables for cubers to hang out and cube in the main room?
> 
> Every major competition with tables turns out more fun and social.



I'm not sure if there will be tables at the main room, since they're making the bleachers. But there will be tables in the room next door.



Hays said:


> As long as its not reminiscent of the 2014 Nats disaster.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the lighting of the actual worlds venue? The backlights looked bright but that tends to leave shadows over the cubes sometimes.



The lighting was very good at the main room (the sports court). The auditorium was a bit yellow-ish, and one or 2 lightspots would hit someone on the eye. We turned them off eventually. They promised us to have white lights there, and also make them more difuse.


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

So bummed I can't go


----------

